

Disqus 3 Preview - simanyay
http://disqus.com/v3/

======
pclark
Whoa, that was annoying.

the retweet thing is daft. the music annoying. the text flying in actually
hurts your eyes. you didn't explain any _new_ features. "a revamped comment
system"? seriously?

Just give a screenshot with a few annotated labels. And next week isn't long
enough for me to care.

I should add that I really really love Disqus, one of my favourite startups.
Just a lame video. sorry. :/

~~~
danielha
I'm not sure what song that is that made it in, but the last draft I saw had
Danger Zone from Top Gun. Easily my first choice. :)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1a_ikfUico>

~~~
AndrewWarner
Daniel, really looking forward to the upgrade. Could you list some of the new
features and improvements?

------
thingie
Fail, fail. Nothing there explains what Disqus is, or is supposed to be, it
very rudely suggets me that I should twitter about it (before I really saw
anything and have any idea what Disqus is), and then it doesn't even bother to
tell me that I need flash player to see that advert (of something, what? I
don't know.)

~~~
jseifer
Yeah, I love Disqus but that retweet thing was in poor taste.

------
oneplusone
What a bad choice in music. They would have been better off with no music at
all. It doesn't help that the video doesn't actually show you anything.

------
zitterbewegung
I wish they went into more detail about some of the 50 new features. Also, an
interesting way to get twitter buzz. The site will retweet the preview site if
you hit the top link.

~~~
unalone
That was a pain in the ass. Popping up a new window that comes up over the
video that starts playing made me miss the opening of the video.

------
pssdbt
How about a simple changelog instead? Sure seemed like more of an announcement
that they have a marketing department. Still looking forward to the release,
haven't used Disqus before and will likely be implementing it in an upcoming
project.

------
comice
so this is just an annoying advert? How on earth did it make it so high up HN?
Ugh.

~~~
zackattack
They are a YC-Funded startup.

------
movix
Failvert

------
hackworth
that new logo is a no-go. i would not want that on my site.

